
Mark Zuckerberg Covers His Laptop Camera and You Should, Too - gk1
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/06/23/technology/personaltech/mark-zuckerberg-covers-his-laptop-camera-you-should-consider-it-too.html
======
sctb
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11949278](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11949278).

